# Novatech nPod....



## Confuzzled

Anyone heard about this, or got it?

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?NOV-NPOD

^^ looks quite good!

Does anyone know if it has an "iTrip" type thing? 

Thanks  

(sorry of this is in the wrong room, could a mod please move it if it is)


----------



## Praetor

That does look pretty kewl although I don tthink it has an "iTrip" type thing (although you can buy third party attatchments and devices that do basically the same thing)


----------



## Confuzzled

Is there? You got a link or any information on how to get one, coz I really want this nPod but the Apple iTrip is very appealing so i might get an iPod instead


----------



## Praetor

Damn near any electronics store sells those kinds of devices. Something like this: http://www.radioshack.ca/estore/Sea...tegory=Cable+&+Accessories&catalog=RadioShack


----------

